
iPhone case design automation produce terrible products - Chris2048
http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-amazon-ai-designed-phone-cases-fail/
======
Chris2048
There are a few articles around with similar pickings.

I took the liberty of removing "AI" from the title, because I AFAIK there is
little customer-prediction in the process, which is exactly why these random
images are being presented.

